# Assembled Desktops Vs ALL in one desktops



## himanshuagarwal2003 (Jan 11, 2013)

Hi all,

Im Looking for a desktops for office use. So came Across these all in one desktops.
But wanted some suggestions and feedback on the response of these All in one desktops.
I have checked Dell,Hp and lenovo. 
an i3 2nd gen with 4gb ram and 500gb hdd with 20" led monitor is available at around 35-37k
Is it worth investing so much?


----------



## Naxal (Jan 11, 2013)

^^ No. Only advantage is their onsite complete product warranty, but 3 year term will make the price go higher by another 5k at-least 

Buy traditional one, for office use, Intel Pentium Dual Core G645 based one's would be more than enough. Should come within 20/22k


----------



## gameranand (Jan 11, 2013)

Even if you talk about warranty then also you basically get 3 year warranty or more for core components and for others also you get more than 2 year warranty so basically you get disadvantage with ALL in one. Better to assemble.


----------



## baccilus (Jan 11, 2013)

I recommend ALl in ones only to those who are above 60 years old and know nothing about computers.


----------



## gameranand (Jan 11, 2013)

^^ Couldn't agree more.


----------



## Naxal (Jan 11, 2013)

#ComponentModelPriceComment/Link1ProcessorIntel Pentium G645 (Dual Core)Rs. 3500/-2MotherboardIntel DH61HORs. 3000/-3RAMG.Skill / Corsair value Series 4GB DDR-III 1333 MHzRs. 1100/-4HDDWD / Toshiba 320 GBRs. 2700/-5Optical DriveLG DVD RWRs. 800/-6Cabinet + PSUiBallRs. 1500/-7MonitorLCD / TFT 18.5"/19"Rs. 5000/-8Keyboard + MouseLogitech ComboRs. 6509UPSLocalRs. 1400/-16TotalIf purchased from locally (10/15% more if from online )Rs. 20k


----------



## doomgiver (Jan 12, 2013)

i came across this quote today in this month's Chip : (reproduced to the best of my ability)

"If you opt for a AIO PC, you obviously dont want the very best"

typical example :
an i7-2600K with a GT450 and corsair HX850. (some US brand, saw in an international magazine)

^ if you dont understand whats wrong with the above rig, you deserve a AIO PC yourself.


----------

